# Menopause 101 for Cyclists



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I turned 50 earlier this month. I naively thought that my periods would skip a month or get further apart at the onset of menopause. But no, as if some cruel joke is underway, it has been more frequent, like 2.5 - 3 weeks apart the last few times. And not being a purse person, I do not tote around tampons all the time, so it's inconvenient. I will have to add some to my bikecommuter pack, as that is usually with me. Other than that, I have not been bothered much so far, occasionally wake up sweaty, but nothing else.

I don't know if anyone else wants to share, but I thought I should forewarn the young'uns of this possibility.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

lol welcome to perimenopoause. You will find yourself stashing supplies...everywhere... to be prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

An interesting aspect of the 'pause for me was a summer thing. Hot flashes are a sign that the body is having a bit of trouble regulating its temperature. Not a good combination for mountain biking and summer in a very hot climate. Just pay attention if you are struggling while riding in the heat. That's all in the past now, fortunately.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

The most surprising thing to me is that it's not one and done. Meaning I used to think peri menopause was like a1 year process. Oh silly me. 4yrs and counting. Over it.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

formica said:


> lol welcome to perimenopoause. You will find yourself stashing supplies...everywhere... to be prepared for the unexpected.


LOL... thanks for that. Just when I think this may be my LAST box of "supplies" I get surprised again. Used to be regular as clockwork and now I just never know...


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

June Bug said:


> An interesting aspect of the 'pause for me was a summer thing. Hot flashes are a sign that the body is having a bit of trouble regulating its temperature. Not a good combination for mountain biking and summer in a very hot climate. Just pay attention if you are struggling while riding in the heat. That's all in the past now, fortunately.


Perimenopause affects everyone differently. It was NOT a fun time here as I suffered many symptoms, including the temperature management issues mentioned above. I even required a number of surgeries. But I made it through to the other side and am feeling terrific now. I understand some women breeze through the peri stage. HRT (a decision made with my physician) helped, even so it was rough seas, rough seas...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

on another women's sports related board I go to, we have a "I hate perimenopause" thread that's over 5 pages long....


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> But no, as if some cruel joke is underway, ..................Other than that, I have not been bothered much so far, occasionally wake up sweaty, but nothing else.
> .


.

Ha, I could have written that. I am so fed up with my uterus at this point. It has as served served me well, but now, chaos reigns down there. I just want it to go quietly, but it is making a scene.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think we've finally found a topic that scares the men off the WF.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> I think we've finally found a topic that scares the men off the WF.


So I can warn you about Freddy Krueger days now?


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> .
> Ha, I could have written that. I am so fed up with my uterus at this point. It has as served served me well, but now, chaos reigns down there. I just want it to go quietly, but it is making a scene.


Me too. My whole reproductive system has been causing trouble since my late 20s (endometriosis, cysts, etc). I'm 40 now and believe it all just needs to GO!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

At 51, so I'm close. My biggest fear is osteoporosis (and my second biggest fear is getting miserable and moody) since my mom and grandmother had it. I know one mountain biker who had to stop mountain biking because her bone density was so low and she couldn't risk a fall. I hope my active lifestyle will keep it at bay. Make sure you get your dexascans.

My doctor says biking isn't considered to be weight-bearing exercise, but he's never been on a mountain bike standing and pulling up on the bars because his weight alone is not enough to power the pedals when going up a steep hill. I figure the more you're out of the saddle, the better from a weight-bearing perspective.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

miatagal96 said:


> At 51, so I'm close. My biggest fear is osteoporosis (and my second biggest fear is getting miserable and moody) since my mom and grandmother had it. I know one mountain biker who had to stop mountain biking because her bone density was so low and she couldn't risk a fall. I hope my active lifestyle will keep it at bay. Make sure you get your dexascans.
> 
> My doctor says biking isn't considered to be weight-bearing exercise, but he's never been on a mountain bike standing and pulling up on the bars because his weight alone is not enough to power the pedals when going up a steep hill. I figure the more you're out of the saddle, the better from a weight-bearing perspective.


I read somewhere that vs. road biking (constantly sitting and spinning) mountain biking IS considered a weight-bearing exercise and may actually help increase bone density. Especially if one regularly ride trails that require some HAB and lifting the bike over obstacles but really regardless. Any studies on this? It makes sense to me.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I seem to recall a big discussion somewhere on this. Impy should be able to chime in..?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweating, more frequent visits from the Aunt after her dog Spot hangs around for days, etc... annoying as h3ll, especially since these unit's primary function is obsolete. :madman:


miatagal96 said:


> ... Make sure you get your dexascans...


So I went OTB Aug 1 of last year. GPS said I was doing 15+mph and I literally bounced off a hip, resulting in an interesting bruise + hematoma which had 90cc of juice sucked out of it. Fortunately I could keep riding, but there's a big ol' knot of scar tissue in there that still objects to being run into tables etc. and earlier this season I started having IT band issues on that side. I can also tell it's been bone-bruised as the femur head has a 'sharp' pain if I get to messing around with it.

Fortunately we have a new chiro in town that does soft tissue work. After a number of excruciating sessions the IT band issues are gone and the lump is much smaller (the only way I'll get rid of it entirely is plastic surgery... and I'd rather spend that money on bike/camping gear, lol). However, before he got started he wanted to get an x-ray, and he wanted a really clear shot of that femur.

Result? 100% glow-in-the-dark clear. No cracks, dents, shadows, nuthin'.

I'm telling everyone that I passed my self-administered bone density test.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

oldbroad said:


> . I just want it to go quietly, but it is making a scene.


I have nothing to add except that this made me LOL


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Healthy Women Advised Not to Take Vitamin D and Calcium*

*Healthy Women Advised Not to Take Calcium and Vitamin D to Prevent Fractures*

The United States Preventive Services Task Force, an influential group that recently recommended against routine P.S.A. tests to detect prostate cancer, issued a draft statement on Tuesday recommending that healthy postmenopausal women should not take low doses of calcium or vitamin D supplements to prevent fractures...

full story from NY Times...
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/13/h...ventive-services-task-force-says.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> I seem to recall a big discussion somewhere on this. Impy should be able to chime in..?


Sorry, I've been distracted lately. But in general cycling is not considered a weight bearing sport, and indeed, cyclists are at risk of very low bone density. No real studies as far as I am aware with mountain biking although it sure seems like it would allow for more "weight bearing" (HAB/SSing/hitting drops) mechanics (this is what helps bones to re-inforce themselves and increase bone density.

If you are worried about osteoporosis, I'd say make sure you cross train with running or something.

That's my lame 2 cents. I've been distracted with my own cross training lately.....doing a half ironman next month. Boooya!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Saw related topic on bicycling.com blog...

Bicycle Racing & Planning for Your Menstrual Cycle | Fit Chick | Bicycling.com


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

This was an interesting link. If true, cool! Course, it will soon be a moot point for me 

Imagine Never Having to Have Your Period Again? The Truth About Menstruation | Gender | AlterNet


----------



## Jenni1225 (Aug 1, 2012)

ohhh thanks for the link, the guys just don't know how lucky they are!


----------

